# Linkerfehler: Undefined Reference to '__errno'



## Die_Backe (11. Dezember 2005)

hiho, ich bin grad dabei von dev-cpp auf cygwin als compiler umzusteigen und muss mich plötzlich mit Sachen rumschlagen die mir meine IDE immer abgenommen hat. Eines meiner Module wirft zB mit cygwin den Fehler "Undefined Reference to '___errno'" aus. Ich hab nich die geringste Ahnung was das heißen soll oder wodurch es ausgelöst wird. Hab nach dem Fehler gegoogelt, in 2 Foren gesucht, und nix gefunden.
ich häng mal die cpp datei von dem Modul welches den Fehler verursacht an. Das Projekt verwendet Allegro. Das Modul ist dazu da alles bereit zu stellen was so für das Grundgerüst gebraucht wird, Funktionen zum Initalisieren und Deinitalisieren der Grafikengine, Variablen und Interrupts für Timer, und einiges mehr. Nur für den Fall dass das hilft.
mfg Backe

PS.: Ich seh grad ich hab vergessen im Titel des Thread was zu korrigieren was ich zu spät gesehn hab: ___errno mit 3 Unterstrichen.


----------



## rohrbold (12. Dezember 2005)

Schau mal in diesen Thread  -- ziemlich weit unten lösen die ein wohl ähnlich geartetes Problem durch explizites Linken der libc durch die Option -lc

HTH,
Martin


----------



## Die_Backe (13. Dezember 2005)

Danke, jetzt bekomm ich aber einen neuen Fehler im Stil
"lib\libc.a multiple definition of '_atexit'
lib\crt2.o first defined here"  von der lib hab ich erst recht noch nie was gehört.
Danke, mfg Backe

edit: Ich link mit cygwin für windows. Ist das vllt der Grund warum dieser Fehler kommt? das wird in dem Thread da imho auch gesagt dass das nicht geht... Oder versteh ich da was falsch? Der Fehler mit der doppelten Deffinition kommt jedenfals auch wenn ich libc als einzige lib linke.


----------

